# Just starting



## shadowpartner (Jun 18, 2008)

hey guys i got interested in BLD. imma total nub at this,i have no whatsoever knowledge of BLD and i hope someone will guide me out in where i should start off.preferably leaarn from vid tuts cause i cant rly understand tuts written down.

and how can i learn BLD without affecting my normal timings cause i may neglect it


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2008)

You won't affect your normal timings. Because I've been doing BLD for half a year and both my times for normal solves and BLD went down.

Start reading Old Pochmann from Joel's site, easiest to understand imo, and also imo the simplest yet most effective BLD methods around (I think many people sub-1 with this, no kidding). Then move on to 3-cycle from Macky's site. Then M2, I recommend reading Pochmann's guide first, then Erik's. And finally M2+3OP  Which is what I'm currently working on.

Sorry I can't give you any video links because I learned all my techniques through these websites only, so I think anyone should be able to learn by reading only 

PS: Go to Saturday meetings at Suntec, I'm always there to teach BLD, just that nobody asks


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 18, 2008)

how long o take to be able to fin ur 1st BLD solve?

any blah where do u stay?

u got any memo tips?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well,my first solve took over 15 mins..memo+excution. The first method i learned was Piece by piece which takes to long to execute so right now im going to learn M2, 3 cycle corners. For memo i just have visuall memory like i picture a cube in my head with number on the sticker thats next.


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2008)

My first BLD method was 3-cycle. I went to Macky's guide, sat down for 2 hours reading that page. And got my first solve in 7 min, memorization + execution. So, it's not hard. Tell that to yourself a million times. I stay in Boon Keng, purple line (NEL) if you're wondering.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 18, 2008)

My REAL first solve was M2 + 3 cycle and it was around 6:45 because I DNFed so much before that.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 19, 2008)

lol i dont think i have good memory....i learn stuff 10min later forget..lol go school die liao my maths forgot all...>.<

macky confuses me !!

ccw cw cpw donno what


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 19, 2008)

A good point to begin is to learn how write correct English.

I'm French and I have a very poor English, but I remark a lots of lol and incorrect English. It's disrespectful, even for native a English speaker. Remember that when you write something, somebody will read it. Making his task easier is the minimum you can do.

If you have a precise question about blindfold please ask it, but if you don't, you should return to learn a method.

Old Pochmann or 3-cycles are good places to start (I personally use improved 3-cycles for corners and M2 for edges).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 19, 2008)

deadalnix said:


> A good point to begin is to learn how write correct English.
> 
> I'm French and I have a very poor English, but I remark a lots of lol and incorrect English. It's disrespectful, even for native a English speaker. Remember that when you write something, somebody will read it. Making his task easier is the minimum you can do.
> 
> ...




All fixed for you  

No offense. Just thought this would help make your point more clear.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 19, 2008)

I have edited my post. The unclear bit was : Ask precise question and you'll find a precise answer.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 19, 2008)

most people would understand abit of shortforms here n there O_O


----------



## joey (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe, but it could be harder for non native speakers. Please write in full english, there is no rush to write posts.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey i have a tutorial for M2 edges and 3-cycle corners. its not the greatest, but maybe it can help. just go to my youtube channel (the link is in my signature) and then i have a tutorial somewhere there.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 20, 2008)

k,looks good,i will see it tomorrow.sleep now.nites


----------

